# Помогите с выбором Weltmeister Caprise или Meteor



## mikes7 (16 Мар 2011)

Уважаемые господа профессионалы и те, у кого есть аккордионы данных моделей, очень хотел бы попросить у вас совета и консультации по этим инструментам. Стою перед выбором покупки себе нового аккордеона. Определился, что это точно будет Weltmeister 4/4 либо 7/8 с 11 регистрами на правой клавиатуре и с 5 на левой. Очень хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение по двум этим моделям, как они ведут себя при игре на них, какие у них особенности, клавиатура, звук, компрессия и др. 

Так же очень бы хотелось выяснить за сколько примерно можно купить такой аккордеон в Петербурге бу, где-то 90х-95г выпуска. То есть какова его реальная стоимость без всяких магазинных наценок и т.д., если брать с рук в хорошем полностью рабочем состоянии. 

И ещё меня терзает один вопрос, слышал что Royal Standart почти тот же Weltmeister, по внешности они идентичны, и у Royal Standart тоже есть модель Meteor. Стоит ли обращать на него внимание при покупке и в чём между ними разница?


----------



## zet10 (16 Мар 2011)

mikes7 писал:


> Так же очень бы хотелось выяснить за сколько примерно можно купить такой аккордеон в Петербурге бу, где-то 90х-95г выпуска. То есть какова его реальная стоимость без всяких магазинных наценок и т.д., если брать с рук в хорошем полностью рабочем состоянии


В идеал.сост.с рук можно взять от 20-30 т.р(магазинная цена будет 45-60 т.р)Это в Москве.В магазине не берите ни в коем случае...ПЕРЕПЛАТИТЕ! mikes7 писал:


> И ещё меня терзает один вопрос, слышал что Royal Standart почти тот же Weltmeister, по внешности они идентичны, и у Royal Standart тоже есть модель Meteor. Стоит ли обращать на него внимание при покупке и в чём между ними разница?


Очень добротный инструмент,Разница "Метеора" и Вельта "Каприза" что последний немного ярче по звуку,но если купите первый вариант тоже не ошибетесь.mikes7 писал:


> Определился, что это точно будет Weltmeister 4/4 либо 7/8 с 11 регистрами на правой клавиатуре и с 5 на левой. Очень хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение по двум этим моделям, как они ведут себя при игре на них, какие у них особенности, клавиатура, звук, компрессия и др.


Берите одну из двух этих моделей и не ошибетесь,,,плюсы 1)отличный дизайн(даже новые уступают им в этом). 2)прекрасная компрессия. 3)довольно таки хорошие голоса. 4)удобная механника при ремонте(если возникнут проблеммы) 5)Замечательная цена,к примеру новый с фабрики в моем магазине стоит 80 т.р. ,а качество одинаково(эти инструменты скорее для организаций и для чистых людей которые б/у не переносят по понятным причинам).И еще. .уж если выбор стоит между 4/4 и 7/8,мой совет берите 4/4,в габаритах и весе разница не большая,но по репертуару диапазон 4/4 может для вас сыграть решающую роль.


----------



## mikes7 (16 Мар 2011)

Спасибо огромное за столь исчерпывающий ответ! Теперь у меня все вопросы и сомнения по поводу этих моделей отпали! Буду ждать пока у нас в Питере появятся дельные предложения по этим моделям и пока накоплю заветные 20-30 тыс для покупки! Спасибо огромное ещё раз за столь ценную для меня информацию!


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2011)

Не за что!Если что обращайтесь!


----------



## SibBayan (17 Мар 2011)

mikes7 писал:


> если брать с рук в хорошем полностью рабочем состоянии.


Очень мала вероятность того, что инструмент не требует ремонта. Мастику в любом случае уже нужно менять и так по мелочи.

mikes7 писал:


> слышал что Royal Standart почти тот же Weltmeister


Не почти, а тот же.
Например, Walter--это тоже Weltmeister. Было время, когда некоторые фирмы вкладывали средства в развитие фабрики--так и появлялись небольшие партии аккордеонов с причудливыми названиями (забыли у них спросить--Вальтер--это оружие? ).

zet10 писал:


> В магазине не берите ни в коем случае...ПЕРЕПЛАТИТЕ!


Смотря в каком магазине брать. В нашем магазине если Вы и переплачиваете, то только за вложенный ремонт, зато потом с инструметом ещё лет 10 ничего не случится серьёзного. Например, сейчас есть Weltmeister caprise полный, с ремонтом и гарантией, цена 35 тыс.


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2011)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Смотря в каком магазине брать.


В любом))...SibBayan.ru писал:


> Очень мала вероятность того, что инструмент не требует ремонта. Мастику в любом случае уже нужно менять и так по мелочи


Очень мала вероятность того,что инструмент потребует ремонта.Из сотен инструментов (данной модели) которые привозили мне в магазин,только единицы имели данную проблемму(Причина ударили,не правильно хранили и т.д).Советую,если вы не разбираетесь,возьмите с собой специалиста заплатите ему тысячи 3 за помошь в выборе инструмента и вы купите шикарный инструмент в общей сложности за 20 максимум 25 т.р. который без всяких ремонтов прослужит вам минимум с десяток лет!


----------



## SibBayan (17 Мар 2011)

zet10 писал:


> если вы не разбираетесь


Надеюсь, это не в нашу сторону. Иначе это уже хамство.

zet10 писал:


> Из сотен инструментов (данной модели) которые привозили мне в магазин,только единицы имели данную проблемму


Из сотен инструментов, которые прошли через наши руки, мастику нужно менять--время безжалостно для любой мастики (8-10 лет при очень хорошем раскладе, а этим моделям лет уже больше) С этой проблемой столкнутся те, которые их купили, либо им придётся мириться с тем, что строй сильно плывёт и голоса кое-какие хрипят. Были случаи в конце 90-х --начале 2000-х, приходили в магазины региона новые инструменты из Германии, которые уже через пол-года требовали замены мастики.

zet10 писал:


> тысячи 3 за помошь в выборе инструмента


Однако, у вас и цены. К нам приходят с инструментом который хотят приобрести и мы консультируем совершенно бесплатно.


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2011)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Однако, у вас и цены. К нам приходят с инструментом который хотят приобрести и мы консультируем совершенно бесплатно.


Это цены не у нас а вообще!Вряд ли кто-то бесплатно поедет помогать человеку выбирать инструмент!Что касается меня я тоже бесплатно консультирую,в данном случае проконсультировал человека что-б не попал на деньги!

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Были случаи в конце 90-х --начале 2000-х, приходили в магазины региона новые инструменты из Германии, которые уже через пол-года требовали замены мастики.


Знаю одного мастера,он даже в новом инструменте умудряется найти недостатки и развести человека на деньги(якобы нужна профилактика)...Конечно профилактика инструментам нужна,но зачем же ремонтировать инструмент если он в порядке!))...Ответ прост,"Мастеру " тоже кушать хочется...Что касаемо выпуска инструментов до 80-х годов,то тут я согласен с SibBayan,мало уже инструментов в хорошем состоянии и многим действительно нужна профилактика.


----------



## SibBayan (17 Мар 2011)

zet10 писал:


> аже в новом инструменте умудряется найти недостатки и развести человека на деньги(якобы нужна профилактика)


Я думаю у такого мастера работы будет немного (вернее недолго ) Обман всё-равно всегда вылезет. В 90-2000 были инструменты не с восково-канифольной мастикой, которая стоит на большинстве немцев--быстро пересыхает и начинает крошиться, а церезиновая. Возможно, европейцы пытались решить эту проблему и экспериментировали. Мастика была очень вязкая, но имела странное свойство--к резонатору липла хорошо, а от планок через полгода как-бы отплывала и они вываливались. 

zet10 писал:


> зачем же ремонтировать инструмент если он в порядке


К сожалению, это "в порядке" старого инструмента длится недолго, а так как мы даём гарантию на инструменты, которые проходят через нас, нам совсем не хочется, что бы нам таскали по гарантии--и так работы хватает. А так как без замены мастики инструмент невозможно нормально настроить (держать не будет), проще её заменить и забыть. К тому же часто возникают проблемы с залогами (хлюпают, хрипят, заваливается и т.д.), а внутренние залоги без снятия планки нормально не поставить--всё-равно планки нужно снимать. А так же очень много Weltmeister, у которых залог приклеен на ту же мастику, которая высохла и они просто отваливаются. Не бывает новых инструментов, которые простояли 20 лет! А то бывает и больше, звонят и предлагают: Вот у меня новый аккордеон, 70- х годов, никто не играл, а в магазине такой 80 тыс стоит, хочу продать--идиотизм.
Мы не можем себе позволить продавать инструменты в состоянии как есть. К нам едут со всего региона и если начнём халтурить, быстро растеряем всех клиентов. Есть ещё одна причина: в регионе, к сожалению, очень мало нормальных мастеров. Иногда из-за какой-нибудь ерунды такого понавытворяют--руки бы им оторвать. Так что уж лучше мы сами всё подготовим и со спокойной душой продадим, чем потом чей-нибудь "труд" переделывать.
А в новом инструменте действительно нет никаких проблем с тем, что бы найти что поремонтировать. Но так как мы и так осуществляем гарантию большинству магазинов, нам глупостями заниматься некогда. И новый Юпитер с аккордом Чернова через два месяца притаскивают с несколькими сломанными голосами и строй никакой. Вообще новые Юпитера даже и не строят нормально, знают, что через пол-года потребуется полная настройка--и всё это объясняется объективными причинами.


----------



## mikes7 (17 Мар 2011)

Сколько полезной информации! Вижу правда, что мнения разделились. Я скорее более придерживаюсь мнения zet10, что 
zet10 писал:


> если вы не разбираетесь,возьмите с собой специалиста заплатите ему тысячи 3 за помошь в выборе инструмента и вы купите шикарный инструмент в общей сложности за 20 максимум 25 т.р. который без всяких ремонтов прослужит вам минимум с десяток лет!


 А если что-то по ходу эксплуатациии отвалится или мастика пересохнет, тогда я и обращусь к мастеру. Благо у нас в Питере их хватает.

SibBayan я думаю zet10 под фразой "если вы не разбираетесь" имел меня=) Я несмотря на то, что уже не один месяц собираю информацию о тех аккордеонах которые меня интересуют, понимаю что в принципе я не очень-то в этом разбираюсь! Поэтому уважаемые господа, я и попросил у вас помощи! А вообще я понял что при покупке действительно лучше совершать её с тем человеком, который в этом по настоящему разбирается! 

Раз уж зашёл разговор о марке Royal Standart, очень хотелось бы узнать ещё об одной моделе - Royal Standart Montana. Также 11 регистров справа, 5 слева 4/4. 
http://www.avito.ru/items/sankt-peterburg_muzykalnye_instrumenty_prodayu_akkorde
on_royal_standard_montana_22574430
Очень бы хотелось узнать, стоит ли обращать на эту модель внимание или нет и с каких годов она выпускалась.


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2011)

mikes7 писал:


> Royal Standart, очень хотелось бы узнать ещё об одной моделе - Royal Standart Montana.


Не плохой инструмент ,но "Метеор" лучше!Не распыляйтесь,ищите "Каприс" или "Метеор".

mikes7 писал:


> А если что-то по ходу эксплуатациии отвалится или мастика пересохнет, тогда я и обращусь к мастеру. Благо у нас в Питере их хватает.


Именно,глупо обращаться при отсутствии деффекта.Проблемму нужно решать по мере ее поступления(может она и вообще не возникнет).Удачи Вам в поиске,если возникнут вопросы обращайтесь,буду рад Вам помочь.


----------



## SibBayan (18 Мар 2011)

zet10 писал:


> глупо обращаться при отсутствии деффекта


Если считать расстроенный аккордеон--отсутствием дефекта... Только не вздумайте мне доказывать, что 10-летний инструмент сохранил строй! Хотя для любителя этот дефект может быть и незаметен, практика показывает, что чем менее человек профессионал--там больше он предъявляет требований к звуку своего инструмента (прям как концертный исполнитель)--казус, но к сожалению это так. Пока человек не научился извлекать нормально звук, ему мешает куча самых незначительных дефектов (часто надуманных). С приобретением опыта претензии приходят в соответствие с качеством инструмента.
Реальная история. Приходит фортепианный мастер по гарантии. Ему говорят--вот одна клавиша не строит. Он ставит ключ, бьёт по клавише, вертит колок со всей дури. Спрашивает: так лучше? Клиент: Да-да вот так хорошо, так оставьте. Мастер показывает что крутил он колок соседнего звука! В нашей практике такие случаи с начинающими постоянны--слышат даже то, что мы услышать не в состоянии. Иногда очень сильно удивляемся. То приходит-- у него западает, всё проверишь, порядок. Завтра опять приходит. Ну-ка сядь поиграй--так он аж палец умудряется в левой механике в дырку засунуть и там застрять. Старая педагогиня говорит компрессия плохая--проверяем, нормально. Ну-ка покажи--она играет на такое фортиссимо, что инструмент жалко. И утверждает, что у неё так дети играют, хотя даже я не смогу с такой силой давить не мех. И таких ситуаций происходит масса. Уже даже не знаешь--что ещё можно придумать--ан нет, находят "недостатки"
Хотя, возможно, Вы правы--каждый сам себе придумывает проблемы и решает их по мере поступления. Только потом бывает,что проблема стоит дороже


----------



## zet10 (18 Мар 2011)

Приведу один пример из практики,есть тут у нас в Москве один известный "Мастер" в далеком 2000 г,я решил поменять параллон на своем "Юпитере" он обьявил мне 500 долларов(по тем временам большие деньги).Через неделю он позвонил мне и сказал что все готово,когда я посмотрел инструмент я понял что он ни чего не делал "воз был и ныне там",денег конечно он не получил(хотя он во все горло доказывал что исполнил работу),зато он получил хороший,увесистый щелбан от моего товарища(боксера),после которого он понял,что был не прав и с благодарностью и извинениями проводил нас и клятвенно заверил ,что так больше "ремонтировать" он ни когда не будет...Я это рассказал только потому ,что и за любым ремонтом нужен присмотр и оценка независимого эксперта.К сожалению сейчас даже фабрики , очень "халтурно" подходят к гарантийному ремонту не говоря уже о б/У...Конечно это долгая и нудная тема для дискуссии,возможно можно о ней поговорить открыв новую тему.Понимаю так же и мастеров,ни кто не будет за копейки возиться с инструментом,но считаю что раз уж взялся за работу доводи ее до конца,а не "Халтурь" и не повышай потом цену,якобы работы было больше чем ожидалось!


----------



## via (18 Мар 2011)

zet10 писал:


> есть тут у нас в Москве один известный "Мастер"


не грех и фамилию написать


----------



## zet10 (18 Мар 2011)

via писал:


> не грех и фамилию написать


Не корректно это)) Не в суде же!...Тем более он же обещал,"что так больше "ремонтировать" он ни когда не будет"...Надеюсь сделал выводы,хотя уверен ,что все же некоторым студентам и любителям до сих пор ездит по ушам,ну да бог с ним все же многодетный...Если уж настаиваете,и вам так это нужно,то могу сбросить вам в личку.


----------



## SibBayan (20 Мар 2011)

Если непонятно из фото: "мастер" расточил голосовой проём и загнал туда с эпоксидкой куски от Рубина. Проёмы загублены. Но это уже прогресс--чаще просто распиливают планку и ставят на место сломанного голоса кусок. Что касается этичности--этот. .. на всех частях инструмента, в которых полазил оставил свои ФИО--Галета Борис Максимович--он ещё и не стесняется своих умениий!! Не знаем где этот. .. обитает, есть предположение, что в Казахстане, но я бы этой печенюшке руки отровал.


----------



## zet10 (20 Мар 2011)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Что касается этичности--этот. .. на всех частях инструмента, в которых полазил оставил свои ФИО--Галета Борис Максимович--он ещё и не стесняется своих умениий!!


))..."Прекрасная" работа...Удивляюсь беспардонности таких "мастеров"...Это у него типа метки что ли? Якобы так только он умеет))...


----------



## Jupiter (18 Апр 2011)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> И новый Юпитер с аккордом Чернова через два месяца притаскивают с несколькими сломанными голосами и строй никакой. Вообще новые Юпитера даже и не строят нормально, знают, что через пол-года потребуется полная настройка--и всё это объясняется объективными причинами.


Я думаю(и надеюсь) ,что Вы "переборщили",уважаемый Sibbayan, с этой фразой. Вы то прекрасно знаете,почему Вам притащили Юпитер с механикой Кащинцева и Черновским аккордом в таом состоянии...Перепад температуры резкий и игра без востановления температуры инструмента(минимум 6 часов без чехла ).Отсюда- шведская сталь не выдержала на голосах, строй упал...
А вообще то инструменты такого класса(не "стандарты",а с фамильными аккордами и механикой от спецов передовых, строят на фабрике 2 раза. а потом уж продают инструмент...А в основном,я Вас поддерживаю. По крайней мере,отзывы о Вашем предприятии самые положительные.


----------



## SibBayan (18 Апр 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> Перепад температуры резкий и игра без востановления температуры инструмента


Нет, человека, который играет на этом инструменте, я знаю уже лет 25. И он никогда себе не позволит с инструментом обращаться неправильно. По поводу строя. Понимаете, в чём дело, на одной ноте (кнопке) может уползти голос, два, даже допускаю, что они уползли на одинаковое количество центов и строят между собой. Но! Не могут четыре голоса одной ноты, к тому же разные по величине и октаве, уползать одинаково. Даже допустим это произошло с одной нотой, ну двумя. Но не с большей частью правой клавиатуры. Дело в том, что ноты (кнопки) у этого инструмента сами по себе строят (кое где конечно уползли--но не так сильно), но вот интервалы--октавы, квинты, кварты (по которым собственно строится инструмент)--отсутствуют как таковые, сплошные волчьи звуки. Так что здесь, однозначно, на фабрике был плохо сделан квинтовый круг и разогнан по октавам. Может его и строили два раза, но только интервалы уже не проверяли--собирали только в кучу звуки на кнопках, короче аккордами и интервалами на этом инструменте играть очень неблагозвучно. К сожалению.


----------

